# [SOLVED] screen is black after installing new PSU and video.



## tarasgrin

Hello everyone. 
On October 25th, power outage occurred in my town. We got the power back in nine days. When I turned my computer on, it couldn't boost, fans were spinning but there was nothing on the screen. I figured this might be problems with PSU or GPU or both. So I got new XFX bronze core edition 650wt PSU and XFX Radeon HD 1GB DDR5 video card. 
Same thing. Fans are spinning but black screen. I've tried new video on old PSU (CoolerMaster GX series 750wt); I've tried old video card with new PSU, and after with my back up PSU; Ive tried to reset CMOS; I connected PC to my TV to check if there is a problem with monitor...but nothing nothing worked. Black screen, comp doesn't boot, no beeps, all fans are spinning. 
What else could be possibly wrong? What damage can a power outage do to PC? Mobo went bad? PCI-E slot? CPU? I don't know....
you will ask about specs. 
HP a6567c Pavilion
IPBL-LB ASUS baby ATX mobo
4gb RAM
640gb HDD
XFX 650WT PSU
XFX Radeon HD 1gb DDR 5

I really appreciate all participating and help!!!


----------



## tarasgrin

and one more thing 
CPU is Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 2.4mgz


----------



## Innvader03

*Re: screen is black after installing new PSU and video.*

Check your capacitors on the motherboard. They look like little batteries. If they are puffed up or swelled, therin lies the problem. You will have to replace them or get a new motherboard.
I have had them go out on a computer next to the agp, then the agp card wouldn't work. I then used a pci video card, it fixed it.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: screen is black after installing new PSU and video.*

Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes from Mobo speaker. No RAM & no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## tarasgrin

Thank you Tyree, thank you innvader! Excellent advice! 
1. Two capacitors next to the processor looked a little suspicious - one wasn't straight up, leaning towards another. And the second was loose while the rest of capacitors on mobo were tight fit in. 
2. I removed all rams and started comp. There is a short and a long beep that I can hear in equal intervals of time.


----------



## tarasgrin

How do I determine what kind of BIOS I have? If this is IBM, one short one long beep means "motherboard issue". If it is really so, is there anyway I can fix it? Or should I just buy new mobo? If yes, what kind? 
I'm looking for the cheapest solution.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: screen is black after installing new PSU and video.*

One short and one long beep for an HP is Memory so your Mobo is "probably" OK.
Clear the CMOS, install one RAM stick and see how it goes.
Try using the Onboard Graphics.


----------



## Innvader03

*Re: screen is black after installing new PSU and video.*

No problem, now you can either have the capacitors replaced or you have to replace the motherboard.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: screen is black after installing new PSU and video.*

A leaning capacitor is not at all unusual and should not be a problem. 
Please elaborate on "loose" capacitor? Is it actually not connected to the Mobo or just moves a little.


----------



## tarasgrin

Omg Tyree! Have I ever told you how much I love you man? 
I only got confused why reseting CMOS last night didn't do the trick. 
Now the comp started with one ram stick after I pulled out cmos battery and installed it back in like 15 min. 
Comp runs fine with all four ram pieces as well. 
What was the issue? Memory? And solution was removing ram sticks and reset of cmos? How did power outage affect my comp? I recall screen flickering a couple of times before we completely lost the power. 
The comp works ok. Now, new video card kicks my ***, since pc refuses to recognize it, and if I try to install software first I get the message " please install VGA video card". 
If I do so and start my comp - I get black screen, however the sounds of Windows start up come through the speakers. 
Should I get the drivers from their website first?


----------



## tarasgrin

And yes, some capacitors were just leaning and moving a little. None was freely disconnected from mobo. I just gently straightened them with my fingers.


----------



## tarasgrin

Installed new video succesfully. 
Thank you guys! It all works now!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: screen is black after installing new PSU and video.*

Glad it worked out and didn't cost anything. :smile:


----------

